
Ask HN: Where can I find non-dev professional communities and groups? - MathCodeLove
For a variety of reasons, it seems as if developers have the highest online presence out of all professions. Whilst I do enjoy interacting with my peers, the brief discussion I&#x27;ve ever had with other professionals have always been valuable, and I crave more.<p>With that said, where can I find them? Where is the community for marketers, business analyst, and accountants? For lawyers, salespeople, and PR? Do they just not exist online?
======
newsbinator
I'm looking for communities of traditional businesses. Where do the funeral
directors hang out? The plumbers? The dog food recipe inventors?

HN is amazing. Is there really any other place like it for other industries?

------
DrNuke
Twitter is your best shot, just follow the hottest influencers or the ones you
like and reply online whenever their tweets suit you.

------
luke_heine
i totally feel this pain -- great post

